# Suche Nachhilfe wie man richtig programmiert



## Alx (10 Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen. Also ich verstehe S7 soweit. Weis auch was die einzelnen Bausteine und Verknüpfungen bedeuten. Jedoch habe ich mit der umsetzung von Aufgaebn probleme.
Könnte mir jemand private Nachhilfe geben?
Ich komme aus der nähe von Siegen!
Ich bedanke mich im Vorraus bei allen die mir helfen können!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Dezember 2012)

Grundsätzlich gibt es keinen wahren Weg "um richtig zu programmieren".  Wenn dein Programm das macht was es soll dann ist es richtig. Zum Ziel führen aber verschiedene Wege.  

Jetzt zur Umsetzung von Aufgaben. Ich vermute du liest die Aufgabe und siehst nur das ganze und denkt : Wie soll ich das bloss schaffen. Du musst deine Aufgabe in sinnvolle Teilbereiche zerlegen. Und jeden Teilbereich einzeln betrachten. 

Schlussendlich besteht programmieren nur aus 0 und 1.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich will Dir die Nachhilfe nicht ausreden, aber mit den Siemensunterlagen 
kommst Du selbst so weit, dass Du weitere Fragen hier im Forum klären kannst.

http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...agen_step7_programmierung/Seiten/Default.aspx


----------



## *Christa*25* (12 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Alx,
 Programmieren ist wirklich sehr interessant, aber hat auch einige Tücken 
 Programmieren bzw. Entwickeln zu lernen  ist oft gar nicht so leicht. Dass du weißt, was die einzelnen Bausteine und Verknüpfungen bedeuten, ist schon mal eine gute Grundlage. Für die Umsetzung der Aufgaben ist es natürlich sehr hilfreich, wenn man dann jemand an der Seite hat, der einen unterstützt. Ich arbeite in einer Nachhilfe-Vermittlung http://bit.ly/SaV86Y und kenne einige Nachhilfelehrer, die Informatik studieren und dir sicher helfen wollen. Schau doch einfach mal vorbei. Ich würde mich sehr freuen. Eine schöne Weihnachtszeit! Liebe Grüße


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Dezember 2012)

*Christa*25* schrieb:


> ...
> kenne einige Nachhilfelehrer, die Informatik studieren und dir sicher helfen wollen.
> ...



Aber Alx sucht einen erfahrenen Automatisierungstechniker.

Was soll er denn mit einem Informatik-Student, der bei S7 
zwischen S-Bahn-Linie und Nobelkarosse schwankt?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Dezember 2012)

> Registriert seit10.12.2012Letzte Aktivität10.12.2012 19:08



Irgendwie scheint es den TE aber auch nicht mehr wirklich zu interessieren........ Es sein den *Crista*25* und der TE wären eine Person ......


----------



## Alx (13 Dezember 2012)

*Danke für die Erklärung!*

Ich werde es mal so versuchen wie ihr es mir gesagt habt und nochmal danke für die Tipps .


----------

